# Need help identifying pigeons.



## Phil Eyko (Jul 7, 2011)

I got these couple years ago and the owner didnt know the breed.
They tumble and high fly.
I'm thinking they are iranian high flying tumblers but I'm not sure.
Any ideas of what else they could be?
Here is link to my pics of them: http://philipsloft.weebly.com/irainian-hf-t.html


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

your picture isn't coming in


----------



## Phil Eyko (Jul 7, 2011)

Veiw some pics on my website.


----------

